# 1990 Talisman GL



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

A friend of mine has a 1990 Autosleeper Talisman GL on a Talbot chassis and the knobs that adjust the reclining back of the driver and passenger seats are broken. Does anyone know where replacements for these can be found?

Also the ladder up to the overcab bed has no fixing points and tends to move about quite alarmingly when climbing it. Does anyone have any suggestions on how the ladder can be secured?


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

You could try phoning these guys who specialise in parts from Talbot Express based vehilces from 1983-1994:-

http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk

Julie


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Julie will give them a go


----------

